# Getting PDF image into Pro Publisher



## rachonwine (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi,

I have Broderbund Pro Publisher print shop 15 and I am trying to put a pdf file directly into a project WITHOUT losing the quality of the image. Is it possible?

I run a local trade directory and customers are sending adverts as pdfs and I can't do anything with them.

Any help appreciated


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I've never used PSP Publisher, but it looks like pdf files need to be converted. This is the closest I could find on working with pdf, from http://support.broderbund.com/fix.asp?isid=31368&prog=1294820046&printer=1


> NOTE: A PDF file cannot be opened by Print Shop and therefore cannot be revised. This procedure will save the project as a Print Shop file so future editing and revisions are possible.
> NOTE: The Print Shop 15 will not be able to open, view or print .PDF files. Adobe Acrobat Reader must be installed to view and print a PDF file.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i haven't used this either, but according to this description 

http://att.dealtime.com/xPF-Broderbund_Pro_Publisher_The_Print_Shop_15_Full_Version_PC_385025

it can open PDF by using an update. i can't find anything on the home site about updates!


if you want to convert PDF to some other format you can download irfanview
here

http://www.irfanview.com/

you'll also need to download the 'irfanview plugins 398.exe' along with 'AFPL Ghostscript 8.53'. i used the 'gs853w32.exe' self executable. once you have the 3 downloads installed you can open PDF files with irfanview and save them as the usual choice of graphic images. there wasn't any quality loss, excluding compression settings with JPG's.


----------



## rachonwine (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks will try both of those and let you know how I get on.


----------



## rachonwine (Feb 22, 2006)

Have tried and tried! Have tried to convert from PDF to lots of different image file formats but they all lose clarity when inserted to Printshop. Printshop only supports the following formats: BMP, CGM, PCD, PCX, PMO, PSD, PNG, WMF, JPG, GIF and TIF.

I am new to all this, which format would you suggest and how can I retain the original quality.

Many Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

TIF is the best one from your list of formats. Make sure you save as 'non-compressed' for maximum quality.

If you use JPG make sure the quality level is set to at least 80%.

Is Printshop resizing the converted PDF images when you import them?


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i downloaded print shop edition5 deluxe trial. i know it's not the same as what you are using, but i had the same problem with importing images. anything i took in was terrible.

i created an image as a PDF and converted it to all of the formats that it would accept and each had a image quality drop that could not be used. the only way i got an image in with proper quality was to scan it directly from my scanner.

scanning images might not be an option for you, but it was the only way i could get anything in with decent quality.


----------



## rachonwine (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank you all for your comments....Printshop is going in the bin! .......

so my next question is.......

What design program would you recommend that can handle pdf and eps images without losing the original size and quality?

It is a very high quality advertising magazine that I am trying to produce in print ready format for printers.

Have looked at Quark Express but this seems to have same problem with pdf.

Thanks again


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

well photoshop is the obvious since it is created by adobe - so it can open PDF, with a choice to specify the DPI to open it with, hence absolutely no quality loss. unless the PDF was a scanned image then it has to open with the DPI it was scanned with.

it can also open EPS. click below for a trial version. this version hasn't got a time limit, but doesn't let you export or print a file.

http://www.softlookup.com/display.asp?id=57679


----------



## rachonwine (Feb 22, 2006)

Off to give it a trial...Thank you.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd imagine that WMF would give the best preservation as it's a vector format, right? Knowing that you could use the art and not lose quality when resizing and saving it.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

> I'd imagine that WMF would give the best preservation as it's a vector format, right?


yeah, it was the best of any of the formats i tried, but irfanview only output was EMF and print shop would only take a WMF - close but not close enough. still the best input was through the scanner, even when i went converted all of the above! i don't know why but it was. anyway photoshop would be a much better program, especially since this is professional.


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Paint Shop Pro 8 onwards will also open pdf's and eps and you can specify the dpi quality. I got no loss of quality on graphics and text.


----------

